# BEST/FAVORITE RECORDINGS OF THE TCHAIKOVSKY SYMPHONIES - help



## jdavid

I would appreciate opinions on full sets of complete Tchaik Symphonies, or even better, just the last three. I'm leaning toward Mavrinsky and Leningrad but some say 'is too Soviet'. 

Thanks for any help in making a decision.


----------



## Polednice

Personally, I've never come across a complete set that I like.

For the 4th, I would recommend Rozhdestvensky and the LSO.
For the 5th, I would recommend Vasily Petrenko and the RLPO.
For the 6th, I'm still searching for that perfect recording myself.


----------



## Sid James

Not a full set, but Eugene Ormandy's recordings - both analogue & digital - of the 5th have always been highly regarded (with the Philadelphia Orch., of course). I've heard his old & new recordings of that & it's just about as good as it gets, imo...


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## starthrower

I have Ormandy's Delos recording of the 5th.


----------



## Sid James

^ A friend of mine has got that one, I've heard it & it's good. So is his earlier analogue account, which I used to own...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Any of these three will be worthy:










While Karajan was known more for his efforts in the German/Austrian tradition, his Tchaikovsky is more than adequate... indeed he is able to bring out the fire without ever slipping into the sort of cloy saccharine mush that lesser conductors continually achieve with the great Russian. Of course the Berlin Philharmonic is second to none.










Gergiev is masterful at bringing out the urgency and muscularity in nearly any composer. His somewhat recent _Nutcracker_ absolutely stunned me and fully rehabilitated that oft-over-played work. These live recordings with the Vienna Philharmonic capture an unmatched brilliance and fire.










OK... the Leningrad Philharmonic has nothing on the Vienna or the Berlin (or many other Western orchestras). But this is Tchaikovsky... the greatest Russian composer... they are recording their own... and at the height of the cold war (1960). Some unkind critics have suggested that the Russian orchestras sound too much like a Stalinist military band... losing the elegance of the waltzes and dance forms. Other critics... with whom I am in like mind... speak of these performances as "hair-raising".

Of the three possibilities, if I were choosing a first Tchaikovsky symphony set I'd probably go with the Karajan set... recognizing that all three recordings are marvelous... but this selection has the added value of giving you all 6 symphonies for essentially the same of less than the other two... and let us be frank here, Tchaikovsky's first 3 symphonies are damn good.

:tiphat:


----------



## itywltmt

The complete sets I have heard and liked are Rostropovich/London PO (EMI), Muti/Philadelphia Orch (EMI) and Litton/Bournemouth SO(??) (Virgin). Karajan/Berlin Phil (DG) isn't bad.

There is the set of the last three by Mravinski/Leningrad PO (DG) recorded in the early 60's on tour outside the uSSR - IMHO, they are "the reference". Also intriguing for that triptych is Guido Cantelli/NBC Symphony.

More on all of these at: http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/197-itywltmts-tchaikovsky-festival.html


----------



## Polednice

Has anybody heard Rico Saccani's 6th? I don't know how famous he is as a conductor, but I'm yet to find one that I like more than his.


----------



## Aramis

There was thread like this lot long ago.

Anyway, this is something worth of hearing:


----------



## kv466

I only have a few scattered recordings of these separate, some of which I think are amazing...the one complete set I do have is Leonard Bernstein and The New York Philharmonic. While these are not my area of expertise, I find these to be recorded very well and performed wonderfully.


----------



## itywltmt

kv466 said:


> I only have a few scattered recordings of these separate, some of which I think are amazing...the one complete set I do have is Leonard Bernstein and The New York Philharmonic. While these are not my area of expertise, I find these to be recorded very well and performed wonderfully.


He was, after all, schooled under Koussevitzky, so he understands all about "the principle line" as he would call it. I heard Bernstein conduct the 5th on TV once, and though he did approach aspects (the last movement) at what I would call 3/4 speed, it was pretty good!


----------



## jdavid

Thank you for the post and the link - I'll be listening to the Cantelli recordings later this evening.



itywltmt said:


> The complete sets I have heard and liked are Rostropovich/London PO (EMI), Muti/Philadelphia Orch (EMI) and Litton/Bournemouth SO(??) (Virgin). Karajan/Berlin Phil (DG) isn't bad.
> 
> There is the set of the last three by Mravinski/Leningrad PO (DG) recorded in the early 60's on tour outside the uSSR - IMHO, they are "the reference". Also intriguing for that triptych is Guido Cantelli/NBC Symphony.
> 
> More on all of these at: http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/197-itywltmts-tchaikovsky-festival.html


----------



## samurai

I have the HVK cycle with the Berliner Philharmoniker, and can also highly recommend it without any hesitation.


----------



## jdavid

I decided to go with the Mavrinsky - I appreciate all who responded and will give a review of my opine when I've received and had time to form an opinion. 



jdavid said:


> I would appreciate opinions on full sets of complete Tchaik Symphonies, or even better, just the last three. I'm leaning toward Mavrinsky and Leningrad but some say 'is too Soviet'.
> 
> Thanks for any help in making a decision.


----------



## neoshredder

How about your favorite recent recording (last 25 years). I'm obsessed with clear sound.


----------



## mtmailey

Excelsior classic gold has a perfect CD of the symphonies 2+3,SONY has great CDS of the symphonies4,5,6.


----------



## bigshot

neoshredder said:


> How about your favorite recent recording (last 25 years). I'm obsessed with clear sound.


I have recordings made in 1952 that have reference quality sound. What are you listening to these on? Headphones with a boost in the upper mids?


----------



## neoshredder

I want my recordings to be at least in the 60's or later. I've heard so many unclear recordings on last.fm. So yeah I'm picky about that. Makes it sound more modern as well.


----------



## bigshot

You're not attributing the effect of bad sound to the right cause. Age isn't the problem. Bad recording techniques are. If you don't believe me, pick up a copy of Fiedler's Gaetie Parisienne on RCA's Living Stereo label. It was recorded in 1952, and it is among the best sounding recordings of all time. I use it to adjust the EQ of my stereo. Spectacular sound.


----------



## Krisena

I have the Bernard Haitink and Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra recording, anybody heard this?


----------



## bigshot

There are two schools of thought on conducting Tchaikovsky... One is to shoot for the moon, with unrestrained emotion and maximum orchestral color. Bernstein and Stokowski were the best at this. The other school of thought is that Tchaikovsky was a serious symphonist, and as such, his works deserve to be played with the same precision and careful craftsmanship as any other symphony. Haitink leans to this side, and recently I heard Jaarvi's Gothenburg cycle that totally epitomizes this approach.

The two totally different styles of performance requires you to translate what critics prefer, so you can know what you're getting. If you read phrases like "sacrifices the structure of the work in favor of details" you can bet that the critic sees Tchaikovsky as a serious symphonist. If they say things like "a straightforward performance with no emotional spark" they're probably in favor of emotion and color.

If you ask me, I would make no apology for emotion and color in Russian music. That is the whole point of Tchaikovsky, Rimsky Korsakov, Borodin and Mussorgsky. Conduct them straight and you might as well not conduct them at all.


----------



## Vaneyes

neoshredder said:


> I want my recordings to be at least in the 60's or later. I've heard so many unclear recordings on last.fm. So yeah I'm picky about that. Makes it sound more modern as well.


In addition to my aforementioned Philharmonia/Muti set...

Of recent 4 - 6 recs, I like Pappano. Good energy from Italy, with stellar 2006 sound. Straightforward, no schmaltz.

HvK's 1971 EMI 2fer has a mahvellous threesome, but 4 is poor sounding.


----------



## Jared

hard to beat in just about every department...


----------



## Dongiovanni

jdavid said:


> I would appreciate opinions on full sets of complete Tchaik Symphonies, or even better, just the last three. I'm leaning toward Mavrinsky and Leningrad but some say 'is too Soviet'.
> 
> Thanks for any help in making a decision.


I also have the recordings by Mravinsky and I love them. For me the best one, also beacuse it's a newer recording, is Gergiev and Wiener Philharhomiker. Gergiev and Tchaikovsky is a wonderful combination. I once saw a performance on TV where he conducted the Mariinksy orchestra Tchaikovsky 5. Best one I ever heard. Too bad this is not available on CD.

There is a CD with Gergiev conducting Mariinsky orchestra with Tchaikovsky 6, I have it and I like it better than VPO.









(Btw: Mariinsky orchestra is also knows as Kirov orchestra)


----------



## DarkAngel

Dongiovanni said:


> There is a CD with Gergiev conducting *Mariinsky orchestra *with Tchaikovsky 6, I have it and I like it better than VPO.
> 
> View attachment 7335
> 
> 
> (Btw: Mariinsky orchestra is also knows as Kirov orchestra)


I just now realized that is different from VPO 4,5,6 even though I have seen it many times, picked up a used copy.


----------



## DarkAngel

Some of my top Tchaikovsky symphony sets:

 I never tire of these exciting Mravinsky performances

 Favorite 1-6 complete set, very expensive now

 Don't miss this budget priced gem


----------



## Dongiovanni

DarkAngel said:


> I just now realized that is different from VPO 4,5,6 even though I have seen it many times, picked up a used copy.


Do you prefer VPO or Mariinsky for #6 ?


----------



## DarkAngel

Dongiovanni said:


> Do you prefer VPO or Mariinsky for #6 ?


Still waiting for delivery of Kirov Orchestra version, at least you get a filler with Romeo & Juliet :angel:


----------



## Dongiovanni

DarkAngel said:


> Still waiting for delivery of Kirov Orchestra version, at least you get a filler with Romeo & Juliet :angel:


Aha, well, let me know.

Coincidentally, the mariinsky orchestra is on tour and I will visit a performance very near to where I live next week, led by Gergiev. They will play Romeo & Juliet amongst others.


----------



## Crudblud

I personally favour Bernstein's unbridled approach, but I'm a mark for heart on sleeve emotion that way. I also quite like Pletnev's orchestral works set, which includes the oft maligned Manfred Symphony.


----------



## DarkAngel

Dongiovanni said:


> Do you prefer VPO or Mariinsky for #6 ?


I have heard both now and prefer Gergiev WP, more dramatic and forceful performance which surprised 
me thinking that Gergiev with Russian orchestra would have more drive. Also I think sound quality is a bit better with WP recording, very full impactful bass


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

I also love Gergiev with the Vienna Philharmonic. For the complete set my preference is Bernstein.


----------



## bigshot

I want those Doratis dammit!


----------



## techniquest

I have the Muti set with the Philharmonia and Philadelphia orchestras on Brilliant Classics. It's a 7-CD set which includes a superb rendition of the Manfred Symphony along with some popular fillers. The sound is clear and the performances dramatic; IMVHO you can't go wrong with this set.


----------



## Morgante

Bernstein.


----------



## bigshot

I just ordered Svetlanov's set along with his Rimsky and Glazunov. I really like hs Myaskovsky cycle, so I'm interested to hear what he does with symphonies I'm familiar with.


----------



## drpraetorus

My vote goes to Solti and Chicago


----------



## zeszut

ormandy for the 7th


----------



## zeszut

jdavid said:


> I decided to go with the Mavrinsky - I appreciate all who responded and will give a review of my opine when I've received and had time to form an opinion.


you should add the quote falsely attributed to dom perignon to your signature:

"Come quickly, I am drinking the stars!"


----------



## bigshot

Svetlanov is fantastic. The bass drum rattles the walls! His Rimsky is great too.


----------



## ramondo

Reviving an old thread with my first post, but there you go.

I have this incredibly rare Soviet era copy of Ivanov conducting all 6, donated to me by my parents-in-law when they moved house. Sadly I don't have a player so I can't vouch for the quality. I intend to fix that though - when I get a bigger house.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


>


Excellent choice :tiphat:


----------



## Becca

Antal Dorati/London Symphony for 1-3
Mravinsky/Leningrad for 4-6

And general approval of the Janssons/Oslo set for all

For the 7th - Jarvi coupled with the 3rd piano concerto which makes for fascinating comparison


----------



## AnotherSpin

I am happy with first mono Mravinsky on DG (5,6) and Janssons set. Don't like schmaltzy Karajan and do not care about Gergiev.


----------



## Albert7

I want to hear the Pletnev cycle on DG for these. Heard that those were awesome.


----------



## AnotherSpin

Albert7 said:


> I want to hear the Pletnev cycle on DG for these. Heard that those were awesome.


 I had 5th and 6th from Pletnev. Get rid of both CDs after listening one time each. It was quite a long time ago so I do not remember details, only general feeling of blandness.


----------



## Itullian

I like Bernstein's or Mravinsky's 4,5,6.
I never listen to 1,2 or 3 unless they pop on the radio.


----------



## Vaneyes

IIRC I've answered a coupla times already. Here goes again. It really does depend on one's preference for how much Russian-ness they want to hear in these works. Personally, I like a medium handling. No Tabasco, no sap. Just right. :lol:


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU

I always choose_ Karajan's #5_ firstly released from EMI. The ending march is the most impressive effect on me. One of his many recordings of Tchaikovsky, despite its sonority, this one is the most recommendable recording, I think.


----------



## hapiper

> this selection has the added value of giving you all 6 symphonies for essentially the same of less than the other two... and let us be frank here, Tchaikovsky's first 3 symphonies are damn good.


That is interesting, I have never heard any of the first three ever in my life that I can remember. I guess I am going to have to get some more cd's.


----------



## AnotherSpin

Vaneyes said:


> It really does depend on one's preference for how much Russian-ness they want to hear in these works. Personally, I like a medium handling. No Tabasco, no sap. Just right. :lol:


 I would suggest "no vodka, no kvas" for measure of Russian-ness


----------



## Gill

Tchaikovsky symphonies. Deserted island recordings are:

Syms. #s 1, 2, & 3. Svetlanov/U.S.S.R. S.O. Fair sound but best overall interpretations. Karajan/BPO. Good sound just not
as inspired.
Syms. #s 4, 5, & 6. Karajan/BPO on EMI in their original Quadraphonic versions. The CDs I have in DTS Surround are incredible.
Sym. #4: Karajan/BPO on DG. Not bettered anywhere.
Sym. #5: Bernstein/NYPO. Interpretively, the recording on Columbia.
Sym. #6: This is a problem. The best 1st mvt. is Bernstein/NYPO on Columbia.
For the rest of the symphony, especially the 3rd mvt., Karajan/BPO on DG.


----------



## Lord Lance

Gill said:


> Tchaikovsky symphonies. Deserted island recordings are:
> 
> Syms. #s 1, 2, & 3. Svetlanov/U.S.S.R. S.O. Fair sound but best overall interpretations. Karajan/BPO. Good sound just not
> as inspired.
> Syms. #s 4, 5, & 6. Karajan/BPO on EMI in their original Quadraphonic versions. The CDs I have in DTS Surround are incredible.
> Sym. #4: Karajan/BPO on DG. Not bettered anywhere.
> Sym. #5: Bernstein/NYPO. Interpretively, the recording on Columbia.
> Sym. #6: This is a problem. The best 1st mvt. is Bernstein/NYPO on Columbia.
> For the rest of the symphony, especially the 3rd mvt., Karajan/BPO on DG.


Which Karajan BPO EMI? Which Karajan BPO DG?


----------



## EDaddy

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Any of these three will be worthy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While Karajan was known more for his efforts in the German/Austrian tradition, his Tchaikovsky is more than adequate... indeed he is able to bring out the fire without ever slipping into the sort of cloy saccharine mush that lesser conductors continually achieve with the great Russian. Of course the Berlin Philharmonic is second to none.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gergiev is masterful at bringing out the urgency and muscularity in nearly any composer. His somewhat recent _Nutcracker_ absolutely stunned me and fully rehabilitated that oft-over-played work. These live recordings with the Vienna Philharmonic capture an unmatched brilliance and fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK... the Leningrad Philharmonic has nothing on the Vienna or the Berlin (or many other Western orchestras). But this is Tchaikovsky... the greatest Russian composer... they are recording their own... and at the height of the cold war (1960). Some unkind critics have suggested that the Russian orchestras sound too much like a Stalinist military band... losing the elegance of the waltzes and dance forms. Other critics... with whom I am in like mind... speak of these performances as "hair-raising".
> 
> Of the three possibilities, if I were choosing a first Tchaikovsky symphony set I'd probably go with the Karajan set... recognizing that all three recordings are marvelous... but this selection has the added value of giving you all 6 symphonies for essentially the same of less than the other two... and let us be frank here, Tchaikovsky's first 3 symphonies are damn good.
> 
> :tiphat:


Agree with your take on the Mavrinsky/Leningrad Philharmonic set. Hair-raising and I might add exciting. Never been a big fan of Karajan's take on most Russian composers tho (although Tchaikovsky did consistently show a more sentimental, heart-on-his-sleeve side to much of his works; far more consistently than most of the other Russian greats did so, in that sense, he's probably better suited to Karajan's style and treatment than any of the other Ruskies could ever hope to be).


----------



## Gustav Ilych Shostakovich

Symphony 1: Rostropovich/LSO.
Symphonies 2 and 3: Markevitch and Bernstein are pretty good recordings.
Symphony 4: Rozhdestvensky and the Leningrad Philharmonic (Live from BBC Proms).
Symphony 5: Mravinsky is the man (DG 1960). Another option is Celibidache (his second mov. is just amazing).
Symphony 6: Mravinsky again, Bernstein (the looong version) and Pletnev.


----------



## joen_cph

Mravinsky in stereo for 4,5,6;
Previn/RCA in 2;
Svetlanov in Manfred
1+3: no definite favourites

For Karajan, I' go with EMI (4,5,6).


----------



## realdealblues

Another zombie thread, but what the heck...

*Complete Symphonies*
Muti/Philharmonia Orchestra followed by Markevitch/London Philharmonic

Muti is the gold standard in my book for the Tchaikovsky symphonies and all are remarkable. Muti's recordings are every bit as good as Mravinsky or any of the Russian conductors.
*
Symphonies 1-3 with one conductor.*
Markevitch/London Symphony Orchestra

*Symphonies 4-6 with one conductor.*
Mravinsky/Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra is the obvious choice.

*Individual Standouts*
Symphony 1: Tilson Thomas/Boston Symphony Orchestra, Bernstein/New York Philharmonic
Symphony 2: Bernstein/New York Philharmonic, Schwarz/Seattle Symphony
Symphony 3: Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic, Bernstein/New York
Symphony 4: Bernstein/New York (1958 and 1975 both on Sony)
Symphony 5: Szell/Cleveland Orchestra, Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra
Symphony 6: Fricsay/Berlin RIAS (Mono), Fricsay/Berlin RSO (Stereo)


----------



## sofar

*Tchaikovsky*



jdavid said:


> I decided to go with the Mavrinsky - I appreciate all who responded and will give a review of my opine when I've received and had time to form an opinion.


Sorry, those who told you that Mravinsky is too "Soviet" are not serious.
Mravinsky was the leader of Leningrad Orchestra for 50 years and dedicated his life to making music as it should be.
He was capable playing other pieces of Beethoven,Brahms and Bruckner, and he understood very well the Russian bitter soul of Tchaikovsky.
You can count on Mravinsky for Tchaikovsky as for Bruckner or Brahms.
He was a very good musician.


----------



## Pugg

sofar said:


> Sorry, those who told you that Mravinsky is too "Soviet" are not serious.
> Mravinsky was the leader of Leningrad Orchestra for 50 years and dedicated his life to making music as it should be.
> He was capable playing other pieces of Beethoven,Brahms and Bruckner, and he understood very well the Russian bitter soul of Tchaikovsky.
> You can count on Mravinsky for Tchaikovsky as for Bruckner or Brahms.
> He was a very good musician.


Thank you very much for this inside, also a very warm welcome to TalkClasical.


----------



## Merl

Used to be Dorati at #1 for the symphonies but Petrenko is my new fave.


----------



## DavidA

For a set the Karajan DG from 1970s

4-6 Karajan EMI

For the Russian sound Mravinsky

Pketnev's first recording of 6 is special

Beecham's 2and 3


----------



## Judith

I like the RLPO conducted by Vasily Petrenko!!


----------



## hpowders

I enjoy the Jansons/Oslo Philharmonic performances.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I really enjoy Igor Markevitch's Cycle with the London Symphony Orchestra. I'd rate these as my favourites overall.

I also enjoy the various recordings I have heard from Otto Klemperer with the Philharmonia, Vladimir Jurowski with the London Philharmonic Orchestra (including the Manfred Symphony - though I wish he'd finish the set) and Wilhelm Furtwängler with the Berliner or Wiener forces - I forget which off hand.

I haven't heard Mravinsky for some time so I could not comment there and I have a set included in the RCA/Sony Claudio Abbado set I haven't heard.

Also, DavidA, I didn't realise that Thomas Beecham had recorded any of the Tchaikovsky Symphonies. I'm going to have to look into those.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Symphony 4---Jansons/Oslo Philharmonic and Maazel/Vienna Philharmonic
Symphony 5---Szell/Cleveland Orchestra and Dorati/London Symphony
Symphony 6---Mravinsky/Leningrad Philharmonic, _sui generis_ as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Heck148

For Symphonies 1-3 Abaddo/CSO...I enjoy the first 3 wonderful PIT symphonies more than the last 3. #6 is good...Reiner/CSO is the best, ime....Mravinsky/LenPO good for 4-6, Bernstein/NYPO '58 for #4; Solti/CSO for #5


----------



## lluissineu

I like all Tchaikovsky's symphonies, though my preferences on The recordings are clear.

I love the following recordings: 

- like aClockWorkOrange Markevitch's set with LSO. A good option and good level in all of them.

- for the first 3 symphonies The Haitink/RCO set (admit my preferences for The Dutch orchestra).

- love The 4th and 5th recordings of Sanderling (Denon). Solti, Haitink and Ormandy are also good for The 5th (must say that, generally speaking, I don't like most of Russian conductors recordings -Mravinsky's included- they're rude and too fast -just listening to The 5th last movement, tempo is so quick that it can sound full, ordinary. Fast has nothing to do with intense.

- Finally Pathetique Symphony: I like a sentimental and slow approach. My choice is Bernstein/NYPO on DG (I must say that I don't like his 5th). Must say as well that perhaps it Is not a good option for beginners -I'm quite sure I wouldn't have loved it 15 or 20 years ago-. Notice that last movement lasts 6-7 minutes over Mravinsky's or Markevitch's's recordings. Abbado/VPO on DG is also a very good option.


----------



## Phil loves classical

No.s 1-3: Jansons
No. 4: Mravinsky, then Jansons, then Szell
No. 5: Dutoit (weird choice I know), then Szell, then Jansons
No. 6: Monteux, then Mravinsky
Manfred: Muti


----------



## lluissineu

Phil loves classical said:


> No.s 1-3: Jansons
> No. 4: Mravinsky, then Jansons, then Szell
> No. 5: Dutoit (weird choice I know), then Szell, then Jansons
> No. 6: Monteux, then Mravinsky
> Manfred: Muti


I'll look for Szell recordings in you tube. I usually like them.

Interested in Monteux as well. Not in Mravinsky's (simply don't like them).

Jansons is capable of everything (good and bad).


----------



## Phil loves classical

lluissineu said:


> I'll look for Szell recordings in you tube. I usually like them.
> 
> Interested in Monteux as well. Not in Mravinsky's (simply don't like them).
> 
> Jansons is capable of everything (good and bad).


Szell usually seems tight to me, so his recordings have a lot of tension and "electricity" as critics call it, but on the 5th slow movement, he was surprisingly very emotional.


----------



## Pugg

The Muti box in general is pretty fine.


----------



## lluissineu

Phil loves classical said:


> Szell usually seems tight to me, so his recordings have a lot of tension and "electricity" as critics call it, but on the 5th slow movement, he was surprisingly very emotional.


Szell's 5th is 'electrical' in The 4th movement. His tempo Is OK, because, though lively, the quick part after the introduction is not too fast and it doesn't sound banal. Slow movement, as you said, very emotional. Good option. Szell never let's me down.


----------



## lluissineu

Pugg said:


> The Muti box in general is pretty fine.


Good morning Pugg. How's The day in Amsterdam? In Mallorca we Have a beautiful day.

I've found 5th and 6th in YouTube. I'll listen to them today. Have a nice day.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

It isn't often mentioned but I like the set Rostropovich recorded as conductor with the London Philharmonic.


----------



## Pugg

lluissineu said:


> Good morning Pugg. How's The day in Amsterdam? In Mallorca we Have a beautiful day.
> 
> I've found 5th and 6th in YouTube. I'll listen to them today. Have a nice day.


The sun is finally shining a bit, enjoy your Tchaikovsky ride.


----------



## AfterHours

Perhaps not as well known as most of these excellent recommendations, I think the very best recorded performance of his 6th could very well be:

Daniele Gatti - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra (2006) [Harmonia Mundi]

Combining an incredible performance with outstanding, vibrant sound, I can't recommend it enough (I know it's not a complete set, but there are plenty of excellent choices across this board already).


----------



## Merl

AfterHours said:


> Daniele Gatti - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra (2006) [Harmonia Mundi]
> 
> Combining an incredible performance with outstanding, vibrant sound, I can't recommend it enough (I know it's not a complete set, but there are plenty of excellent choices across this board already).


Excellent recommendation.


----------



## haziz

Igor Markevitch with The LSO on Decca.

Other recommendations include:

Karajan with the BPO on DG. I am fond of his 1960s Analogue cycle but Karajan was always reliable in this repertoire.

Mravinsky and the Leningrad PO on DG for 4-6.


----------



## mbhaub

haziz said:


> Igor Markevitch with The LSO on Decca.


Still one of the best after all these years. They should have found a way to put his equally great Manfred in this set, though. Another set that is worth seeking out is the Andrew Litton on Virgin. There are no current modern sets that are worth the outlay. For individual symponies, no. 2 with Solti is sensational. no. 6 has had many great recordings - all of them old, and so many on RCA: Monteux, Reiner, Munch, Toscanini, Ormandy...all of them terrific and so very different. The best of all is Koussevitsky, also on RCA in horrible mono sound and priceless.


----------



## Pugg

Muti still my favourite, not likely to change any time soon.


----------



## haziz

Not a complete cycle but I am also fond of Abbado conducting Nos. 4 and 2 "Little Russian" (i.e Ukraininan - a name which incenses any Ukrainian person).

The playing of the the New Philharmonia Orchestra under Abbado in No. 2 is my favorite recording of that symphony. His earlier symphonies are great, and deserve almost as much praise as his later (4-6) symphonies. They are often "lighter" than his later more emotional pieces. It is also very apparent why he was so successful with his ballets. His music is very "danceable" something which adds a lot of charm to his work.


----------



## haziz

mbhaub said:


> Still one of the best after all these years. They should have found a way to put his equally great Manfred in this set, though. ..........................


I think they have with the latest released box set by the current owners of the Decca recordings archive (I lose track of who owns whom now). Like you I have the earlier release with only the numbered symphonies. I have to confess however to never being a fan of "Manfred"; one of the few orchestral pieces by Tchaikovsky that I never warmed up to.


----------



## Roger Knox

haziz said:


> I think they have with the latest released box set by the current owners of the Decca recordings archive (I lose track of who owns whom now). Like you I have the earlier release with only the numbered symphonies. I have to confess however to never being a fan of "Manfred"; one of the few orchestral pieces by Tchaikovsky that I never warmed up to.


Decca began releasing a new season-by-season cycle, _The Tchaikovsky Project_ by the Czech Philharmonic conducted by Semyon Bychkov in October, 2016 with _Symphony No. 6 (Pathetique)_ and _Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture_. _Manfred Symphony_ was released August 25, 2017.


----------



## Judith

Judith said:


> I like the RLPO conducted by Vasily Petrenko!!


Since this post last March, found like both Petrenko and now Muti. Both wonderful!


----------



## mbhaub

I try to support record companies and purchase a fair number of new releases of music for which I already have too many recordings. So I bought the first two installments of the Bychkov Tchaikovsky project. The newest, Manfred, will be my last. I was completely underwhelmed with the Pathetique and even more so with Manfred. Bychkov can be a very dynamic, thrilling conductor. He may love Tchaikovsky, but he's no Tchaikovsky conductor. If you're going to record anything today you'd better make sure it can compete with the great recordings of the past and in terms of playing, conducting, and recorded sound this Decca project is a dud. The playing is just ok, the recorded sound weird with some sections (percussion of all things) absent at times. The conducting is so milquetoast, kind of like how Jarvi handles Tchaikovsky. Too bad, really. Tchaikovsky of all composers really deserves a first-class presentation, but there are just too many great Pathetiques out there.


----------



## Roger Knox

mbhaub said:


> I was completely underwhelmed with the Pathetique and even more so with Manfred. Bychkov can be a very dynamic, thrilling conductor. He may love Tchaikovsky, but he's no Tchaikovsky conductor. If you're going to record anything today you'd better make sure it can compete with the great recordings of the past and in terms of playing, conducting, and recorded sound this Decca project is a dud. The playing is just ok, the recorded sound weird with some sections (percussion of all things) absent at times. The conducting is so milquetoast, kind of like how Jarvi handles Tchaikovsky.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, everyone has their view and I haven't done a detailed comparison with other versions, so you may be onto something. But the _Manfred Symphony_ by the Czech Philharmonic and Bychkov that I picked up is wonderful in my opinion. Orchestra ensemble is excellent, the woodwinds spectacular. Bychkov is not milquetoast but he does hold back sometimes, e.g. the organ entrance in the finale, for justifiable reasons. And intrusive percussion that can be thrilling live may be annoying in a CD intended for repeated hearings. The disc has received excellent reviews everywhere I've looked. I'm going to listen again with the score.
Click to expand...


----------



## mbhaub

It has not received universally good reviews. Classics Today really loathed it. No doubt the recording has its good points, given the orchestra how can it not? Muti is still tops in this for my money.


----------



## MusicSybarite

To me, the best recording of the 5th symphony is by Karajan and the Berlin Philharmonic (EMI label). The whole thing is in its fair proportions in terms of interpretation, power, emotion and length. A deser island disc for sure.


----------



## SONDEK

Techniquest

I've only heard MUTI/PHIL in the Tchaikovsky 5th Symphony and I would agree that it is one of the best on record, both in terms of music and sound quality. His pacing is beautifully timed and the PHIL brass are on top form!

I've also heard MUTI in the Tchaikovsky Symphony 1 - can't recall the Orchestra - but right from the get-go, it was just way too fast=paced to be enjoyable.

Just my 10-cents worth.


----------



## SONDEK

By all accounts, we are really spoiled for choice with truly great versions of each of Tchaikovsky's symphonic works.

Even the unimpressive No. 3 (Uninspired IMHO) gets a few good outings under PLETNEV/RNO and others.

One thing that surprises me about this thread is that nobody has mentioned the great ASHKENAZY/PO team. To my ears, their No, 5 and No. 6 Path from the late 1970s, are both up there with the very best and I own them on CD and LP.

The original poster of this thread asked for a recommendation of all Tchaikovsky symphonies - or preferably just the last three - by the same CONDUCTOR/ORCHESTRA. For last three then, ASHKENAZY/PO would probably get my top vote, in a very rich field.

KARAJAN/BERLIN would be another option. HAITINK/CO/LSO another. MUTI/PHIL another winner; SZELL/CO; ORMANDY/PHIL; this list goes on and on.

We really are spoiled for choice!


----------



## mbhaub

When the Ashkenazy recordings were re-released the label read "The 3 Great Symphonies". I guess the other 3 - or 4 - aren't so great! But if anyone would respond to the 2nd you would think it was Ashkenazy. He's left us so many fine Tchaikovsky recordings already, I wish he would do more. In the meantime, we do have the newly completed set with Jurowski and the LPO to wallow in.


----------



## jerrybusz

I have 5 sets of complete Tchaikowsky symphonies: Romandy/Phil; Maazel/VPO; Rostropovich/LPO;Temirkanov/RPO; Fedoseyev/USSR SO. I like the Fedoseyev the best, but, alas, I cannot find where it can be obtained now. I believe a Russian Orchestra with a Russian conductor is interpreted the best. However, I have the Ormany/Phil Orch recording on Delos and this the best recorded and finest interpretation of this symphony. Just outstanding! As far as the first 3 symphonies go (especially No. 2), Dorati is the best for me.


----------



## mbhaub

Oh wow. Someone remembers Dorati! What a fiery interpreter. I had his cycle on LPs and enjoyed them a lot. But why, oh why, did he take that pointless 2 bar cut in the finale of the 3rd? Totally disrupted Tchaikosky's normal, predictable plan. Funny - I haven't heard that recording in over 40 years but I still remember that dumb cut! Some Russian conductors do have some special insight into Tchaikovsky and the Svetlanov recordings are quite good, too. The 1970s Melodiya sound wasn't state-of-the-art.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Svetlanov is excellent. I like his "Little Russian" very much, his is by far the best version of the "Manfred" Symph.that I've ever heard and neither piece is an easy one to bring off.


----------



## GAJ

Only one for me. Paul Kletzki 1960's recording of No.6


----------



## SONDEK

TCHAIKOVSKY TOP 6 SYMPHONY SELECTIONS (IMHO...)

I think I have mentioned that I don't go much on Tchaikovsky's 3RD and MANFRED. Nevertheless, here's the finest selection I have heard to date.

Although I'm a self-confessed vinyl nut, I find that some of my all-time favourite Tchaikovsky Symphony readings are actually only available on CD. All good as the music comes first, but I confess that I do love great sound!

Here's my choice...


----------



## SONDEK




----------



## SONDEK




----------



## SONDEK

...And whilst I'll freely admit that I'm not a big fan of Tchaikovsky's MANFRED Symphony, this version certainly has some super-duper sonics going on!


----------



## Becca

mbhaub said:


> When the Ashkenazy recordings were re-released the label read "The 3 Great Symphonies". I guess *the other 3 - or 4* - aren't so great! But if anyone would respond to the 2nd you would think it was Ashkenazy.


And don't forget the 7th!!

I remember reading one wag who said that Tchaikovsky wrote 3 symphonies which he unaccountably numbered 4, 5 & 6.


----------



## Ras

The only *Tchaikovsky symphony *I really listen to is number* 4*.
I like *Pappano on Emi*, *Ashkenazy on Decca *and *Muti on Brilliant Classics*.


----------



## Merl

SONDEK said:


> View attachment 98803
> 
> 
> View attachment 98804
> 
> 
> View attachment 98805


Nice to see someone else rates Leaper's Tchaikovsky. It's a good budget option. Not my fave but all very good performances.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Favorite No.1>>>>Tilson Thomas/Boston Symphony on DG
Favorite No.2>>>>Maazel/Vienna Philharmonic on London/Decca
Favorite No.4>>>>Jansons/Oslo Philharmonic on Chandos and Maazel/Vienna Philharmonic on London/Decca
Favorite No.5>>>>Szell/Cleveland Orchestra on Sony and Dorati/London Symphony on Mercury
Favorite No.6>>>>Mravinsky/Leningrad Philharmonic on DG (stereo version)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

I'm not a Tchaikovsky aficionado by any means, and I tend to go for bargain/medium price sets, so I don't have any individual favourite recordings. On the "complete cycle" front, I really enjoyed the set by Vladimir Jurowski and the London Philharmonic, released earlier this year, and it's the one I think I'll be keeping on my iPod.


----------



## SONDEK

HAYDN67

I strongly second this choice of yours... (My runner-up)

Tilson Thomas / Boston Symphony on DG








... And here's another great one
Haitink / Concertgebouw on PHILIPS








(Both on Vinyl LP too... Nice!)

Played well - yes there are some disasters on record - Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 1 is just gorgeous!


----------



## cbjes

I really like this oldie.


----------



## Geoff48

For a complete set of Tchaikovsky symphonies I really enjoy the Svetlanov set originally issued on EMI melodyia in the long lost days of vinyl. I owned five of them excluding Manfred and the 5th. They were dramatic and showed clearly that Tchaikovsky was a genuine Russian composer rather than the western imitator that many earlier recordings had sought to portray. The orchestras were loud and unpolished but so exciting. The recordings have been reissued as part of the Scribendum Svetlanov box.
However there are a couple of individual performances that stand out for me. One is Fricsay in the Pathetique, a dramatic first movement particularly the development, and a heartbreaking finale. Then there is Felix Heiss. I’ve no idea who he was, he was on Barrington Coupe’s Fidelio Label known for its pseudonyms and his recording of the 4th is infamous for a few seconds of tape towards the end of the slow movement going in back to front but the performance is incredible I used to think it was a Russian Orchestra due to the raw passion and glaring brass but it is many years since I have heard it and memories fade and deceive. Incidentally if anyone knows who the conductor was I would be interested to know. Heiss also did a very good 5th and 2nd Little Russian, though the latter was ruined by an execrable recording. He also recorded the 2nd piano concerto albeit in the Siloti abridgement.


----------



## Josquin13

My 1st tier Tchaikovsky conductors in the Symphonies 1-6 are (1) Gennady Rozhdestvensky (Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra, also known as the USSR State Radio Symphony Orchestra, & he has also made recordings with the London Symphony Orchestra & Leningrad Philharmonic, etc.), (2) Yevgeny Mravinsky (Leningrad Philharmonic, on DG), and (3) Igor Markevitch (London Symphony Orchestra, on Philips). I'd place (4) Eugene Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra just behind those three--although Ormandy had a wonderful orchestra whose sound was particularly well suited to Tchaikovsky's music, and (5) for better digital sound, but not quite in the same league with my top 3, Maris Jansons (Oslo Philharmonic, on Chandos). I've not heard Svetlanov's cycle, nor Pletnev's.

Rozhdestvensky 1, Moscow Radio S.O.: 



Rozhdestvensky 2: 



Rozhdestvensky 3: 



Rozhdestvensky 4: 



Rozhdestvensky 5: 



Rozhdestvensky 6: 




Mravinsky 4, 5, 6, on DG, with the Lennigrad Philharmonic: 




Markevitch 1-6, with the London Symphony Orchestra: 




Jansons 1-6 (digital): 



https://www.amazon.com/Tchaikovsky-...SM14QMC7MAS&psc=1&refRID=S34VXRDC6SM14QMC7MAS

My 2nd tier (very good) Tchaikovsky conductors are (6) Yuri Temirkanov, (7) Bernard Haitink, and (8) Claudio Abbado.

Although I'd place Haitink in the 1st tier for his superb recordings of Tchaikovsky's Overtures (which are underrated recordings, IMO):

Haitink 1812 Overture: 



Haitink Francesca da Rimini: 



https://www.amazon.com/Overture-Cap...chaikovsky+1812&qid=1602999364&s=music&sr=1-1
Haitink Romeo and Juliet Overture: 




https://www.amazon.com/Tchaikovsky-...3K1S16CT37V&psc=1&refRID=8BQS2HFAW3K1S16CT37V
https://www.amazon.com/Temirkanov-C...3K1S16CT37V&psc=1&refRID=8BQS2HFAW3K1S16CT37V
https://www.amazon.com/Collectors-T...ink+tchaikovsky&qid=1602998894&s=music&sr=1-1
https://www.amazon.com/Claudio-Abba...ado+tchaikovsky&qid=1602998941&s=music&sr=1-1


----------



## Granate

*Sneak peak of my Tchaikovsky Symphony Challenge*

This summer I did my Tchaikovsky Symphony challenge (No Manfred yet). I tried to survey all existing recordings and I came up with a shortlist that I should challenge somewhen:

*Complete Cycles: Final challenge*

Markevitch LSO
Jurowski LPO
Bernstein NYPO
Ormandy PhO RCA
Abbado CSO
Maazel WPO
Rozhdestvensky Moscow Melodiya
Svetlanov USSR Melodiya

*Partial cycles: Final Challenge*

Fricsay Andromeda set
Kempen/Dorati RCO Decca
Jansons SOdBR Sony/BR-Klassik
Karajan BPO Warner
Klemperer PO Warner
Bernstein NYPO DG
Noseda/Butt LSO
Kubelík WPO Warner
Gergiev WPO 
Gergiev Mariinsky
Mravinsky LgPO DG Stereo

*Spare standouts:*

1: Maazel WPO, Abbado CSO, Ormandy PhO RCA, Rozhdestvensky Moscow
2: Svetlanov USSR Melodiya, Abbado CSO
3: Abbado CSO, Maazel WPO
4: Barbirolli Hallé, Slovak CzPO, Svetlanov USSR Tokyo, Markevitch LSO, Abbado CSO
5: Fedoseyev Moscow, Gatti RPO, Mravinsky LgPO DG, Jansons SOdBR BR-Klassik, Kempen RCO
6: Muti PO, Svetlanov USSR Tokyo, Mravinsky LgPO Erato, Bychkov RCO Decca, Markevitch LSO, Celibidache MPO

*Great mono recordings that I own and recommend:*

Karajan WSO (4), Karajan PO (5), Kubelík WPO Salzburg (6)

*The favourite recordings that spring to my mind first:*

Karajan BPO Warner
Klemperer PO Warner
Noseda/Butt LSO
Bernstein NYPO Sony


----------



## Axter

I find 4, 5, 6 Karajan with VPO pretty good.
Also whole cycle Karajan with BPO.
I am very fond of 6th Solti/CSO, faster tempo but also a good performance.


----------



## Heck148

For #6 - Reiner/CSO - Best I've ever heard...phenomenal prrformance...great solo playing.....wonderful excitement....as always, Reiner gets the drama and flow just right....the carnivorous CSO is just straining at the bit to cut loose with full force...Reiner holds them back until just the right moments , then lets it rip full force...it's awesome.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Granate said:


> *Complete Cycles: Final challenge*
> 
> Markevitch LSO
> Jurowski LPO
> Bernstein NYPO
> Ormandy PhO RCA
> Abbado CSO
> Maazel WPO
> Rozhdestvensky Moscow Melodiya
> Svetlanov USSR Melodiya


I take it, then, that you are not a fan of the Pletnev cycle? I should qualify that I'm no Tchaikovsky fan and I don't know very many recordings of his symphonies, but I've consistently enjoyed the fiery playing and passion of those performances. Then, again, it's an imprint, so...


----------



## Joachim Raff

Granate said:


> This summer I did my Tchaikovsky Symphony challenge (No Manfred yet). I tried to survey all existing recordings and I came up with a shortlist that I should challenge somewhen:
> 
> *Complete Cycles: Final challenge*
> 
> Markevitch LSO
> Jurowski LPO
> Bernstein NYPO
> Ormandy PhO RCA
> Abbado CSO
> Maazel WPO
> Rozhdestvensky Moscow Melodiya
> Svetlanov USSR Melodiya
> 
> *Partial cycles: Final Challenge*
> 
> Fricsay Andromeda set
> Kempen/Dorati RCO Decca
> Jansons SOdBR Sony/BR-Klassik
> Karajan BPO Warner
> Klemperer PO Warner
> Bernstein NYPO DG
> Noseda/Butt LSO
> Kubelík WPO Warner
> Gergiev WPO
> Gergiev Mariinsky
> Mravinsky LgPO DG Stereo
> 
> *Spare standouts:*
> 
> 1: Maazel WPO, Abbado CSO, Ormandy PhO RCA, Rozhdestvensky Moscow
> 2: Svetlanov USSR Melodiya, Abbado CSO
> 3: Abbado CSO, Maazel WPO
> 4: Barbirolli Hallé, Slovak CzPO, Svetlanov USSR Tokyo, Markevitch LSO, Abbado CSO
> 5: Fedoseyev Moscow, Gatti RPO, Mravinsky LgPO DG, Jansons SOdBR BR-Klassik, Kempen RCO
> 6: Muti PO, Svetlanov USSR Tokyo, Mravinsky LgPO Erato, Bychkov RCO Decca, Markevitch LSO, Celibidache MPO
> 
> *Great mono recordings that I own and recommend:*
> 
> Karajan WSO (4), Karajan PO (5), Kubelík WPO Salzburg (6)
> 
> *The favourite recordings that spring to my mind first:*
> 
> Karajan BPO Warner
> Klemperer PO Warner
> Noseda/Butt LSO
> Bernstein NYPO Sony


No Guilini? His 6th is regarded as a benchmark recording
No Mehta? He did a superb cycle and No.3 is the highlight.


----------



## CnC Bartok

And to add to the chorus of "what? No.....?"

Complete cycles to consider
Pletnev
Bychkov
Litton

I like all three, the middle one has admittedly taken a while to grow on me....


----------



## Granate

Joachim Raff said:


> No Guilini? His 6th is regarded as a benchmark recording
> No Mehta? He did a superb cycle and No.3 is the highlight.


Your recommendations are certainly above the average level in my book, but they didn't impress me a lot.


----------



## mbhaub

For a partial set - 4, 5, 6 - the Monteux/Boston recordings are extremely fine. This is old-school, French conducting serving the music. When the times comes to cut down and keep few recordings to take to the old-folks home, those recordings are going along. 

And two other great recordings from Boston, this time with Munch are 4 and 6. There was something about the BSO 60 years ago - they had an orchestral sound that was perfect for Tchaikovsky. That, and RCA had engineers who loved what they were doing.


----------



## Simplicissimus

mbhaub said:


> For a partial set - 4, 5, 6 - the Monteux/Boston recordings are extremely fine. This is old-school, French conducting serving the music. When the times comes to cut down and keep few recordings to take to the old-folks home, those recordings are going along.
> 
> And two other great recordings from Boston, this time with Munch are 4 and 6. There was something about the BSO 60 years ago - they had an orchestral sound that was perfect for Tchaikovsky. That, and RCA had engineers who loved what they were doing.


The Monteux/Boston SO for 4, 5, 6 are my first choice, too. In general I am pro-Ozawa, who has always conducted a lot of Tchaikovsky, but he's a little too intense and wild for my taste when it comes to these already passionate works. Monteux's equanimity is perfect for them. Unlike many people who like these, I also like 1, 2, and 3, and for those I have Dorati/LSO on Mercury Living Presence, but I have not listened to many other recordings of these earlier symphonies, only Rostropovich and Gergiev. It might be an imprinting situation, but I prefer Dorati, who's pretty intense but the earlier symphonies don't seem to me as inherently passionate as the later ones, just more dreamily Romantic, so his intensity is to good purpose.


----------



## Ned Low

There are many. I currently have Pletnev for the first three( greatly underrated and my favourite recording of these(ignored!)masterpieces), Marvinsky and Sanderling for the last three. I have others which i haven't listened to yet : Haitink, Karajan, Bernstein, Ormandy, Ashkenazy, Rostropovich.


----------



## mparta

My first 6th.. With the benefit (?) of that Mercury sound.
Linear, slender, intense, I still love this.
I do think the Currentzis is pretty much at the same level. Same virtues. Fascinating, unlikely that his band is the equal of CSO even from the 50s.


----------

